# Happy Birthday christiana



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 3, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 06-03-2010:

-christiana (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ruby (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy birthday dear Nancy! Yes, you do hide your age well!


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2010)

I really dont mind telling you I am 79 today and feel very blest that our Lord has granted me such abundant blessings and challenges!
Thanks so much for the greetings!


----------



## py3ak (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy birthday! It's a great joy to have you among us.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear Nancy,

Happy, happy birthday! Can't sing to you *live*, so here's a wee video for you:

YouTube - Happy Birthday

With best wishes for many more happy, healthy years,

Margaret


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations on being born!


----------



## Berean (Jun 3, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Nancy!*


----------



## JennyG (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy birthday dear Nancy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!! My uncle's birthday is today as well, so it seems two great people were born today!


----------



## CNJ (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, dear Nancy. Hope to be as wise and vibrant as you are when I am 79.


----------



## christiana (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for the greetings! Its been a lovely day!


----------

